# Eigener Computershop eröffnen!BITTE HELFEN!



## Waldifix (4. März 2004)

Hallo Leute !
Ich bin 16Jahre alt und möchte mit meinem Bruder zusammen (Er ist 18Jahre) einen Computer-Shop aufmachen! Mit dem Erstellen einer Homepage habe ich schon begonnen und ich finde es ist mir gut gelungen ( http://www.computer-Fix.de.tt [Ist nur ne Demo Page von mir, man kann noch nichts zu ende Kaufen])Was haltet ihr davon ?

Jetzt zu meiner Frage :
1.	Ich möchte mich nicht Strafbar machen und auch mich als Gewerbe anmelden oder was es da gibt? Wie und wo mache ich das ?
2.	Währe es besser wenn ich und mein Bruder das über meine Eltern laufen lassen ?Wegen Kindergeld oder so !
3.	Darf ich einen Online-Shop ohne Mwst führen ?
4.	Was muss ich beachten und wo bekomme ich alle Infos her ?

Ich bedanke mich für jede Antwort !

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Waldemar (J) Fix


----------



## kasper (4. März 2004)

1. Dein Gewerbe musst du beim Ordnungsamt anmelden.

4. Entweder beim Ordnungsamt oder IHK (Industrie- und Handelskammer).


----------



## alex0815 (4. März 2004)

zu 1.:
Ein Gewerbe kannst du auf dem Wirtschaftsamt anmelden. Das ist meist in einem Matsch mit dem Rathaus deines Bezirks/Wohnorts. Kostet ca. 25Euro Gebühren. 

zu 2.:
Falls es geht, wäre es am allerschlauesten, wenn du es ganz über deine Eltern laufen lassen würdest. Ansonsten musst du mal ausrechnen, wieviel Umsatz du dir von der Sache erhoffst und ob du damit über die Kindergeldgrenzen kommst. (keine Ahnung wo die Grenze ist. Ich glaub bei ca. 7000€ oder so...)

zu 3.: 
Du darfst nur dann Waren ohne Umsatzsteuer veräussern, wenn du aufgrund zu geringen Umsatzes dich extra Mehrwertsteuerbefreien lässt. Dies ist aber sehr unpraktisch. Wenn du dich mit der ganzen Umsatzsteuergeschichte mal auseinandersetzt, merkst du, dass dir als Verkäufer die Umsatzsteuer egal sein kann. Ausserdem müsstest du ja die MwSt ja an deine Lieferanten zahlen und kannst sie dann nicht an deine Kunden weiterreichen - so ist es ja schliesslich gedacht. 

zu 4.: 
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ihr das ein Bisschen an der falschen Seite angeht. Zuallererst solltet ihr mal ein Seminar (gibts kostenlos in jeder grösseren Stadt) besuchen, dass euch über die ganzen Querelen der Selbständigkeit informiert. Ausserdem solltet ihr ein Konzept erstellen in dem ihr eure Geschäftstätigkeit mal ganz genau definiert und wie ihr euch alles vorstellt. Und zu letzt müsst ihr euch ganz ganz ganz viele Gedanken darüber machen, wie ihr überhaupt an Kunden rankommt. Mit einfacher Suchmaschinenoptimierung oder ein paar Bannern ist da noch nicht viel erreicht. Gibt schliesslich unendlich viel Konkurrenz. 
Desweiteren müsst ihr euch überlegen, ob ihr die Ware erst einkaufen wollt, wenn ein Kunde bei euch bestellt oder ob ihr "auf Halde" machen wollt. Letzteres ist ziemlich risikobehaftet und mache ich persönlich auch nicht (Stichwort Kapitalbindung und nichtzahlende Kunden). 

So - das ist alles was mir auf die Schnelle dazu einfällt. Wenn ihr noch Fragen habt, schickt mir ne Mail oder so...


----------



## MTD (5. März 2004)

Vor allem solltet ihr keine kostenlose Domain für euer Bussiness nutzen und keine Werbung auf der Seite haben, über die ihr verkauft. Das macht einen äusserst unprofessionellen Eindruck auf potetielle Kunden. Und der Handel im Internet ist immer noch eine Vertrauenssache ...


----------

